# Paseo Colón (Paseo 9 de Diciembre) (el ayer & el hoy)



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*FOTOS & POSTALES DE LA COLECCIÓN DE EDUARDO DARGENT CHAMOT.*
*FOTOS ACTUALES DE FORISTAS DE INCASCRAPERS.*
El antiguo Paseo Colón :
























































El actual Paseo Colón :


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Bonita comparacion!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Antenas, cables, letreros y colorinches. Es impresionante cómo los peruanos maltratamos nuestro patrimonio.
El Paseo Colón, siendo tan elegante, merece una restauración pero ya. Casos aislados son la quinta Alania (celeste, penúltima foto; el nuevo color está mejor) y una construcción que apenas se vé al estremo izquierdo de la antepenúltima foto. Pero el resto...
¿Alguien sabe qué fue de los leones de mármol? 
Por otro lado, la fachada del MALI, que da a esta avenida, no sé, deberían quitar un poco de pista, mover la vereda y ponerle rejas; preferiría eso a renegar viendo cada cosa que escriben en las paredes.


----------



## Danopep (Jan 12, 2007)

Para las fotos de "el hoy" hubieras esperado, a que sea hora punta o sino que la Gente del Fujitivo haga su mitin en una de las calzadas.
Simplemente desesperante.

Lo bueno (para algunos) de Paseo Colon son los locales donde acabas la secundaria en un año, que hazaña.


----------

